# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Pictures of Sustanon 350 and Deca 300

## tdln

Please comment on whether my gear is real..........

http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/3...2008024fi5.jpg

----------


## DSM4Life

Hows my hair ?

----------


## 200byjune

i agree with dsm put up some pics we can see

----------


## tdln

Here are some better quality pictures.......

----------


## 200byjune

closer and flat

----------


## tdln

> closer and flat


I have a pretty shitty camera.......

I will post these up again when I have better quality pictures....

----------


## yarakefendi

thats fukin funny dude lol







> Hows my hair ?

----------


## yarakefendi

oh and by the way i ahve come across them they are rubbish, all thats in them is a tiny bit of test thats all if ur lucky.

----------


## Big

Make sure you edit the lab names out of the pics.

----------


## tdln

> oh and by the way i ahve come across them they are rubbish, all thats in them is a tiny bit of test thats all if ur lucky.


Are you saying that you think my gear is fake?

----------


## rodgerj

> Are you saying that you think my gear is fake?


Take another pic, use macro mode and edit the lab names.

----------


## CheddaNips

we should make a sticky in the pics section explaining the use of the macro function on EVERY camera.

----------


## harrydunn69

a good digital camera solves all the problems, most cell phone pictures suck, if you got the loot for gear and you are skeptical about it, just get a good picture of it, or borrow a camera before you post.

----------


## testa dura

dodgy aussie gear ,,,i know all about this stuff ,,,,
made in belgium my arse

----------


## testa dura

its not sus 350 ,,,,
its test e 75

----------


## yarakefendi

its pretty much abit of test e that is underdosed. 
its not made in belgium either its made here by some scumy cocksuking asshole

----------


## juicy_brucy

really. Only 75mg of test E? How did you obtain this information? With a lab test? I am interested.

----------


## xavier_888888

My comment is where did you use those tissues ? ewwww!

Oh ..and you need a better picture bro!

----------


## testa dura

i know exactly where it comes from,,,,,,,,ie,a vet bladder thats 75mg,to 1 ml...
you need any more imfo juicy brucy,,,or do you wanna try some for your self and waste your money........just doing you a favor champ...........so yeah really.....

----------


## allan_male

I have had this as well, am new at this, so far no reaction at all.

----------

